# Analyse zu Black Widow 2: Sequel-Hoffnung, Post-Credit-Szene & Ende



## Maci Naeem (21. Juli 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Analyse zu Black Widow 2: Sequel-Hoffnung, Post-Credit-Szene & Ende* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Analyse zu Black Widow 2: Sequel-Hoffnung, Post-Credit-Szene & Ende*


----------



## Spiritogre (21. Juli 2021)

Yelena mit eigenem Film kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dafür ist die Rolle zu unbedeutend und die Schauspielerin zu unbekannt. Es wird wenn dann wohl in einem kommenden Film als Nebenstrang kurz mit eingebunden und wohl auch genauso schnell wieder aufgelöst. 

Spannend war eher, ob Julia-Louis Dreyfus eine größere Rolle in Zukunft spielt. Die ist bekannt und könnte einen guten Bösewicht abgeben. 

Und auch wenn ich Olga Kurylenko sehr gerne mag, die Rolle als Taskmaster ist fertig, da braucht nichts mehr kommen.

Das größte Problem hier ist einfach, dass die Black Widows "normale" Menschen sind. In Superheldenfilmen haben die nichts verloren, Black Widow war okay aber mehr davon, dann wird es irgendwann zu lächerlich.


----------



## Maci Naeem (21. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Yelena mit eigenem Film kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dafür ist die Rolle zu unbedeutend und die Schauspielerin zu unbekannt. Es wird wenn dann wohl in einem kommenden Film als Nebenstrang kurz mit eingebunden und wohl auch genauso schnell wieder aufgelöst.
> 
> Spannend war eher, ob Julia-Louis Dreyfus eine größere Rolle in Zukunft spielt. Die ist bekannt und könnte einen guten Bösewicht abgeben.
> 
> ...



Die Rolle Yelena ist unbedeutend?
Florence Pugh zu unbekannt?! XD
„Normale“ Menschen haben in Superheldenfilmen nichts verloren?! Ähm… Batman/Batgirl? Punisher?

Sorry, aber wie bitte was?!  Das ist alles schon sehr weit hergeholt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. Juli 2021)

Da muss ich Maci zustimmen.
Das ist wirklich ziemlicher Quatsch.

Florence Pugh war schon für den Oscar nominiert und gilt als einer der kommenden Stars.
Yelena wird durch die Bank geliebt von Kritikern und Fans.

Und was die "normalen" Menschen angeht, muss man sich echt an den Kopf fassen. Die hälfte aller Superhelden sind normale Menschen.
Selbst ein Iron Man ist nur ein Typ mit nem Tech-Anzug.


----------



## MarcHammel (21. Juli 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Selbst ein Iron Man ist nur ein Typ mit nem Tech-Anzug


So wie Star Lord. Vor allem der ist nur ein Typ.


----------



## Spiritogre (21. Juli 2021)

Maci-Naeem schrieb:


> Die Rolle Yelena ist unbedeutend?
> Florence Pugh zu unbekannt?! XD
> „Normale“ Menschen haben in Superheldenfilmen nichts verloren?! Ähm… Batman/Batgirl? Punisher?
> 
> Sorry, aber wie bitte was?!  Das ist alles schon sehr weit hergeholt.





MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Da muss ich Maci zustimmen.
> Das ist wirklich ziemlicher Quatsch.
> 
> Florence Pugh war schon für den Oscar nominiert und gilt als einer der kommenden Stars.
> ...


Okay, Florence Pugh ist bekannt für Dramen und solche Sachen. Ich kannte sie jedenfalls nicht, weil mich die seriösen Filme, die sie bisher gemacht hat nicht sonderlich interessieren.
Ansonsten, sie wirkt einfach viel zu unsportlich. Durch das "Posen", das ja hier im Film aufs Korn genommen wurde sah Scarlet Johansson wenigstens cool aus. Florence aber halt nicht. Man merkt halt, dass sie keinen Schimmer von Martial Arts hat. 

Das fiel z.B. bei Monster Hunter stark auf, Tony Jaa gegen Milla Jovovich. Sie macht die Bewegungen und durch Schnitt etc. sieht es recht gut aus aber wenn sie im Zweikampf gegen Tony Jaa antrat sieht man halt auf einen Blick, der Mann hätte sie normal in Grund und Boden gestampft weil er sich völlig anders bewegt. 

"Normale" Menschen in Anführungszeichen. Batman ist ein schlechtes Beispiel weil DC. Aber Iron Man ist ein gutes Beispiel. er kann wegen des Anzugs mit Superhelden mithalten bzw. ist dadurch selbst einer. Nur Yelena hat keinen solchen Anzug und sie kämpft auch nicht (viel) mit Waffen. D.h. ein Schlag eines echten Superhelden befördert sie unwiederbringlich in den Orbit und das war es für sie. Und andersherum sollte ein Schlag von ihr einen Superhelden nicht mal Kratzen. 

Star Lord kämpft auch nicht ernsthaft mit Fäusten, der schießt, genau wie auch ein Hawkeye. Im Nahkampf / Zweikampf sind solche Figuren erledigt.


----------



## MarcHammel (21. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> "Normale" Menschen in Anführungszeichen. Batman ist ein schlechtes Beispiel weil DC. Aber Iron Man ist ein gutes Beispiel. er kann wegen des Anzugs mit Superhelden mithalten bzw. ist dadurch selbst einer. Nur Yelena hat keinen solchen Anzug und sie kämpft auch nicht (viel) mit Waffen. D.h. ein Schlag eines echten Superhelden befördert sie unwiederbringlich in den Orbit und das war es für sie. Und andersherum sollte ein Schlag von ihr einen Superhelden nicht mal Kratzen.
> 
> Star Lord kämpft auch nicht ernsthaft mit Fäusten, der schießt, genau wie auch ein Hawkeye. Im Nahkampf / Zweikampf sind solche Figuren erledigt.


Ja, Hawkeye ist auch so n Typ, der eigentlich nur n normaler Lulli ist. Deine Aussage, "normale" Menschen hätten da nix verloren, ist somit obsolet. 

Yelena fand ich übrigens ziemlich interessant und auch ganz cool. Es ist nicht abwegig, dass sie nach der Hawkeye-Serie (je nachdem, wie ihre Rolle dort endet) einen eigenen Film bekommen könnte. Oder zumindest in mehreren Filmen eine tragende Rolle spielt.


----------



## Schalkmund (22. Juli 2021)

Hauptsache der Red Guardian ist wieder dabei, der hat den Film echt gerettet.


----------



## Himbeerjochen (22. Juli 2021)

Ich hab da eine revolutionäre Idee: Wie wäre es mit keiner Fortsetzung?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (22. Juli 2021)

Himbeerjochen schrieb:


> Ich hab da eine revolutionäre Idee: Wie wäre es mit keiner Fortsetzung?


Hallo ? 

Marvel und keine Fortsetzung ?
Kann der Pabst neuerdings schwanger werden ?


----------



## Batze (24. Juli 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Kann der Pabst neuerdings schwanger werden ?


Wer weiß? Es soll ja sogar schon mal eine Päpstin ( Johannes Anglicus) gegeben haben, was natürlich von diesem Männerverein strikt verneint wird.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (24. Juli 2021)

Hier leben einige in ihrer sogar recht kleinen Bubble.
Yelena von allen geliebt... Yelena eigener Film...
Yelena kennt fast keine Sau da draußen.
Diese Filme müßen letztendlich  über den Mainstream laufen und wenn kaum jemand die Figur kennt, war es das.
Black Widow scheint nach gutem Start sich langsam zu einem Flop zu entwickeln (Space Jam schlägt Black Widow...), da werden sie sich zweimal überlegen, Experimente zu finanzieren.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (25. Juli 2021)

Disney will sicherlich die Personalkosten "etwas" drücken zumal einige deren bisherigen Topdarstellenden auch schon bekundet haben das sie andere Projekte angehen möchten.


----------



## Vordack (25. Juli 2021)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> (Space Jam schlägt Black Widow...),



Hab BW nicht gesehen da egal4me, abe SJ war geil! Ich hab mich voll amüsiert mit n bisschen Hilfe 

"We've got Michael Jordan to help us"
"Hi, I'm Michael B. Jordan"

  

Made the film ;D


----------



## devilsreject (26. Juli 2021)

> im Zeitfenster nach den Ereignissen von Captain America 3: Civil War, genauer gesagt im Jahr 2016



Das ist es ja was mich so stört, viele Filme vor und nach ohne wirkliche Timeline. SO wirklich folgen kann man dem garnicht mehr außer man macht sich da richtig schlau. 

Die Film selbst finde ich durchaus gut, aber so langsam kann man dem Ganzen nicht mehr so richtig folgen.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (26. Juli 2021)

devilsreject schrieb:


> Das ist es ja was mich so stört, viele Filme vor und nach ohne wirkliche Timeline. SO wirklich folgen kann man dem garnicht mehr außer man macht sich da richtig schlau.
> 
> Die Film selbst finde ich durchaus gut, aber so langsam kann man dem Ganzen nicht mehr so richtig folgen.


Damit nähern sie sich halt den Comics an...zwischen einem Dutzend verschiedenen Universen, Zeitlinien und Crossovern, bleibt die Übersicht schnell mal auf der Strecke.
Normalerweise ist das etwas weniger das Problem, wenn die Leute ein bis maximal drei Helden lesen.
Bei den Filmen wird aber zu fast jedem Charakter eine eigene Filmreihe bzw. Serie rausgehaut, wenn man die alle anschaut wird es natürlich unübersichtlich.


----------



## PKO88 (26. Juli 2021)

Ich möchte mal generell auf die Post Credit Scene zu sprechen kommen die ich absolut daneben fand. Erstmal wird der Emotionale Moment wieder durch so einen müllauftritt zunichte gemacht. Dazu muss man wenn man sich nicht für alles interessiert was Marvel angeht googeln wer diese Frau überhaupt ist die da plötzlich steht nach einem Schnitt wo davor in einer Weitaufnahme noch niemand auch nur in der nähe stand.

Viel besser wäre es doch gewesen eine Mid-Credit Scene einzubauen wo sich die beiden unterhalten und dann eben in der End-Scene Yelena allein am Grab steht und rache schwört dann eben auch mit dem Sichtbaren Bild von Hawkeye von mir aus.

Für mich sieht dass ganze danach aus als würde man die Dark Avengers ins Leben rufen und Yelena eventuell dann Hawkeye in seiner Serie töten. Danach kann Hawkeyes Tochter Yelena Jagen


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. Juli 2021)

PKO88 schrieb:


> Dazu muss man wenn man sich nicht für alles interessiert was Marvel angeht googeln wer diese Frau überhaupt ist die da plötzlich steht



Das ist doch aber bei Marvel völlig normal.
In der End Credit Scene des ersten Avengers ist plötzlich Thanos ohne jeden Kontext zu sehen. Wer die Comics nicht kennt, konnte da auch nicht wirklich wissen, wer das nun ist.
In der End Credit Scene von Thor Dark World ist ohne jeden Kontext der Collector zu sehen.
Bei The Winter Soldier tauchen dort Pietro und Wanda auf.
Ich könnte so weiter machen.

Wirklich erklärt wurde die Rolle von Valentina auch in Falcon und Winter Soldier noch nicht. Geht es nach den Comics gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten. Dort war sie zum einen Lady Hydra, zum anderen aber auch Shield-Agentin.


----------



## PKO88 (27. Juli 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Wirklich erklärt wurde die Rolle von Valentina auch in Falcon und Winter Soldier noch nicht. Geht es nach den Comics gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten. Dort was sie zum einen Lady Hydra, zum anderen aber auch Shield-Agentin.



Ja ok danke für die Beispiele aber irgendwie hat es mich hier wirklich gestört einfach weil es die ganze Szene kaputt gemacht hat und Marvel es einfach nicht lassen kann Emotionale momente ständig zu zerstören. Das hat man höchstens bei Iron Man gut hinbekommen


----------



## lokokokode (13. September 2021)

Bei all diesen "Neuerungen" bei Disney - Indiana Jones, Arielle, Captain America und Co. - darf ein weißer eigentlich noch Hauptrollen haben? 
Zum Glück ist The Rock dunkelhäutig.


----------

